# My girls



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I haven't posted very many pictures lately so wanted to share some. We just had some pictures taken for our Christmas cards and I'm still trying to sort through the to pick favorites. I used to work for the photographer so he got a little carried away, I have over 1,000 (1,460 counting blanks, blinks and test shots) to try to sort out :w00t: I may not find the ones I want to use until next Christmas! :blink:

I had them groomed on Wednesday evening for their pictures on Thursday but we didn't get to do them until Sunday so their groomings were expiring :w00t: Between the wind in the outdoor shots and the expired groomings we did good to have them looking even half way decent for pictures. From now on its grooming and pictures right away!! 

These are some I'm thinking about have a big one made from for the TV room. The picture I have now is only of Zoey and Tess so I need Emy in there too.
Tess looks like she has a sting hanging down but its actually a feather. When I decide on a picture I'm having it retouched and taking that out. :blush:





























Just some of them together, maybe Christmas cards?



















This isn't one of my favorite of my Zoey girl but it shows her feather :wub:
There is a feather the color of her bow but of coarse it didn't show as well as the pink one :blink:











more later! 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What wonderful pictures! Tough decision to choose just one!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Simply gorgeous Jane. I can't wait to see more! I especially like the one of all three looking to the right.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Your girls look beautiful in all the pictures...you have a tough decision to make!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW!!!! Beautiful pics!! I can't choose just one. Howq lucky are you to know the photographer well enough to get sooooo many pics. I can't wait to see the rest though it will make choosing a lot harder. I also gotta say that I love that thy are wearing feathers...such trendy little ladies.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

they are sweet as always, I've missed their photos. Yep it's going to be difficult to choose a favourite. i love those outdoor shots.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

BEAUTIFULLL :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tough call! They are all really good! I think I prefer 3 & 5, but would not go to war over that call! It is amazing to get so many really good shots w/3 dogs---your photographer did a great job w/great subjects!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jane your girls are always so beautiful and well groomed. The photos are gorgeous and I know you will be delighted with whichever you choose.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful pictures. It will be tough picking just one.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Wowsa! You have three beautiful girls and their pictures are adorable! I love the feather in Zoey's hair its so cute! Best of luck in deciding on a picture because they are all awesome!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful! What wonderful pics! Love the feather how Cute!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jane -- your girls are so beautiful and the pictures turned out great. I especially love the one that you're thinking of using for a Chirstmas Card.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh they are gorgeous!! They are all fab but love the first one that's black and white fabulous.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! You have over 1000 pictures to go through???? :faint:

What a job that's gonna be! I bet most of them are good because your three girls are beautiful!!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

As always, Zoe, Tess, and Emy are picture perfect! Rudy drooled just a little when I showed him the pictures.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, your girls are just gorgeous and the pictures are gorgeous too


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

What gorgeous fluffs! I don't know which of the pictures I like the best, they are all amazing! You must be very proud of your babies.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jane -- could you keep your eyes peeled for Tyler. He took a look at those pictures, said something about getting to the airport fast to get to Ohio, packed his treats and left. :w00t:
As usual, you have the best photos of your girls.:tender: Didn't someone here on SM you knew, use the same photog? I love them all, especially the black and white one and the fifth one. Either would make wonderful Christmas cards.:wub: Hmmm, can we borrow a few poses? We haven't ordered our cards yet. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I love your girls-they are so gorgeous!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Brilliant pictures!
Your girls are so beautiful :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Your girls are beautiful!!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

very beautiful! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

njdrake said:


> I haven't posted very many pictures lately so wanted to share some. We just had some pictures taken for our Christmas cards and I'm still trying to sort through the to pick favorites. I used to work for the photographer so he got a little carried away, I have over 1,000 (1,460 counting blanks, blinks and test shots) to try to sort out :w00t: I may not find the ones I want to use until next Christmas! :blink:
> 
> I had them groomed on Wednesday evening for their pictures on Thursday but we didn't get to do them until Sunday so their groomings were expiring :w00t: Between the wind in the outdoor shots and the expired groomings we did good to have them looking even half way decent for pictures. From now on its grooming and pictures right away!!
> 
> ...


 
Jane, oh my heavens, how on earth do you choose, each one takes your breath away!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beuatiful babies :wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures of three gorgeous girls! You have huge job ahead of you if you have over 1,000 pictures to go through. You are so lucky! It's difficult to get one good picture when there's more than one dog at a time. Your girls look very photogenic. I'm amazed at how wonderful the pictures are.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I have looked at the pictures several times today. Your girls are sooooo gorgeous.:wub: I just love them. I really love picture 1 and 4.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

oh woooooooooooowwwww!!! Your babies are just gorgeous!!!! If your 1000 pictures all look like that, you should sell the photos or make a calendar out of it!!! I am sure it will make you rich because they are such gorgeous babies!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jane, the pictures are stunningly beautiful. But, why would they not be ... your girls are so gorgeous.

Hugs and love to you, Zoey, Emy, and Tess.:wub::smootch::heart:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> What wonderful pictures! Tough decision to choose just one!


Thanks Marj! It is going to be hard to pick one but I'd better do it soon!



Madison's Mom said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks :wub:



MoonDog said:


> Simply gorgeous Jane. I can't wait to see more! I especially like the one of all three looking to the right.


Thanks! I really like that picture too. I'm wanting to find one of each and then do one with all of them so that might be the one. :wub:



donnad said:


> Your girls look beautiful in all the pictures...you have a tough decision to make!


Thanks Donna! It is a tuff one, I may have to make a photo book lol



Johita said:


> WOW!!!! Beautiful pics!! I can't choose just one. Howq lucky are you to know the photographer well enough to get sooooo many pics. I can't wait to see the rest though it will make choosing a lot harder. I also gotta say that I love that thy are wearing feathers...such trendy little ladies.


Thanks! I love the feathers too. I put orange and black in their hair for Halloween and all the little girl trick or treaters loved it! 



Maglily said:


> they are sweet as always, I've missed their photos. Yep it's going to be difficult to choose a favourite. i love those outdoor shots.


Thanks! The outdoor shots are my favorites too :wub:



Katkoota said:


> BEAUTIFULLL :wub:


Thanks Kat!! 



edelweiss said:


> Tough call! They are all really good! I think I prefer 3 & 5, but would not go to war over that call! It is amazing to get so many really good shots w/3 dogs---your photographer did a great job w/great subjects!


Jim is a great photographer with a lot of patience!! All my girls love him. 



sassy's mommy said:


> Jane your girls are always so beautiful and well groomed. The photos are gorgeous and I know you will be delighted with whichever you choose.


Thanks Pat. I'm really pleased with the pictures he took and some of his ideas. He's really good :thumbsup:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

revakb2 said:


> Beautiful pictures. It will be tough picking just one.


Thanks Reva! I keep picking out some and then changing my mind.:blush:



Hatsumomo77 said:


> Wowsa! You have three beautiful girls and their pictures are adorable! I love the feather in Zoey's hair its so cute! Best of luck in deciding on a picture because they are all awesome!


Thanks!! I love the feathers too. I was afraid Emy would have them all pulled out in no time but they've been in for several days. A friend has them in her dogs hair and she even gives them a bath and the feathers stay in. 



*Missy* said:


> Beautiful! What wonderful pics! Love the feather how Cute!


Thanks so so much. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Jane -- your girls are so beautiful and the pictures turned out great. I especially love the one that you're thinking of using for a Chirstmas Card.


Thanks Lynn! I've changed my mind so many times I don't even know which ones I like anymore lol



BeautyBoy said:


> Oh they are gorgeous!! They are all fab but love the first one that's black and white fabulous.


Thanks! I'm loving the outside shots and the black and whites. 



The A Team said:


> OMG! You have over 1000 pictures to go through???? :faint:
> 
> What a job that's gonna be! I bet most of them are good because your three girls are beautiful!!!!


Thank Pat! This is going to be a big job. :w00t:



RudyRoo said:


> As always, Zoe, Tess, and Emy are picture perfect! Rudy drooled just a little when I showed him the pictures.


lol tell Rudy the girls all send hugs!



lynda said:


> Wow, your girls are just gorgeous and the pictures are gorgeous too


Thanks Lynda!



socalyte said:


> What gorgeous fluffs! I don't know which of the pictures I like the best, they are all amazing! You must be very proud of your babies.


Thanks! I am very proud of my girls and love them very much :wub:



Snowbody said:


> Jane -- could you keep your eyes peeled for Tyler. He took a look at those pictures, said something about getting to the airport fast to get to Ohio, packed his treats and left. :w00t:
> As usual, you have the best photos of your girls.:tender: Didn't someone here on SM you knew, use the same photog? I love them all, especially the black and white one and the fifth one. Either would make wonderful Christmas cards.:wub: Hmmm, can we borrow a few poses? We haven't ordered our cards yet. :HistericalSmiley:


Sue, when Tyler gets here I'll get Jim to take some shots of him and the girls and send them to you for your cards :wub: The only problem is I'm keeping Tyler! :blush: The girls are sitting at the window now watching for him. 
Last year when I had pictures taken a friend came up with her girls and we did hers when I did mine. I have a friend that has Kathy Morgan Photography and she did them. This year I had Jim (Signature Portraits) take them. Ruth is the one from last year that you're thinking of with similar pictures from Kathy, her name on here is Lululolly. Around here pictures are only a phone call away lol I have the two good friends who are professional photographers and my step daughter is also a professional photographer but she's in Indiana.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jane I have been away for sometime, what a wonderful surprise to come back and see your thread with the girls:heart::wub: it's gonna be hard making the choice for your Christmas cards, I loved every one of them


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

aprilb said:


> I love your girls-they are so gorgeous!!!:wub::wub:


Thanks April!!



Orla said:


> Brilliant pictures!
> Your girls are so beautiful :wub:


Thanks Orla!



Summergirl73 said:


> Your girls are beautiful!!!!


Thanks!!



mfa said:


> very beautiful! :wub::wub::wub:


Thanks so so much!!



allheart said:


> Jane, oh my heavens, how on earth do you choose, each one takes your breath away!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beuatiful babies :wub:


Thanks Christine! Every time I start going through the picture I think the how on earth will I do this thing lol



educ8m said:


> Gorgeous pictures of three gorgeous girls! You have huge job ahead of you if you have over 1,000 pictures to go through. You are so lucky! It's difficult to get one good picture when there's more than one dog at a time. Your girls look very photogenic. I'm amazed at how wonderful the pictures are.


Thanks so much! The reason I have so many is Jim would take 20 of the same shot just trying to make sure one would be good. My Tess is a blinker :blink:



mary-anderson said:


> I have looked at the pictures several times today. Your girls are sooooo gorgeous.:wub: I just love them. I really love picture 1 and 4.


Thanks Mary. :wub: I think the first picture is my favorite so far.



SweetMalteseAngels said:


> oh woooooooooooowwwww!!! Your babies are just gorgeous!!!! If your 1000 pictures all look like that, you should sell the photos or make a calendar out of it!!! I am sure it will make you rich because they are such gorgeous babies!!


Thank You!! I am going to make a calendar for my husband for Christmas. :thumbsup:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Jane, the pictures are stunningly beautiful. But, why would they not be ... your girls are so gorgeous.
> 
> Hugs and love to you, Zoey, Emy, and Tess.:wub::smootch::heart:


Awwww thanks Marie! 
hugs and love right back to you, Snowball and Felix :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Jane I have been away for sometime, what a wonderful surprise to come back and see your thread with the girls:heart::wub: it's gonna be hard making the choice for your Christmas cards, I loved every one of them


Thanks Paula! Its so good to see you on here! :wub:
I haven't posted very many pictures in awhile but I'm going to try to get some more on soon. I haven't been on much but I'm going to try to do better with that too. Life just gets so busy sometimes. I hope you're settled in and everyone is doing well. :wub:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

njdrake said:


> Thank You!! I am going to make a calendar for my husband for Christmas. :thumbsup:


WOOOOoooOOOOOooo...you should sell copies of the calendar with your gorgeous babies!!! I would love to see more pictures of your babies. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sweet peas xxx


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

CHristmas Cards, Note Cards, Stationary, t-shirts, mugs! These photos are amazing!!! WOW


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> WOOOOoooOOOOOooo...you should sell copies of the calendar with your gorgeous babies!!! I would love to see more pictures of your babies. :wub::wub::wub:


Thanks! I'm going to try to post some more of their pictures as soon as I get time to go throught them all. lol Still haven't picked Christmas pictures yet :blink:



jodublin said:


> sweet peas xxx


awwww thanks Jo!!



casa verde maltese said:


> CHristmas Cards, Note Cards, Stationary, t-shirts, mugs! These photos are amazing!!! WOW


Thanks so so much!! I usually do make note cards and a calendar but I may have to make some mugs lol


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lovely pictures, good luck with your choice  You keep your girls really beautifully, they look stunning.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

silverhaven said:


> Lovely pictures, good luck with your choice  You keep your girls really beautifully, they look stunning.


Thanks for your sweet comments Maureen. :wub:
I still haven't decided on card pictures but I'm getting closer. lol


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Any one of those pictures would put a smile on my face if I opened the mail to find those stunning beauties.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

They are all beautiful pics, but I would go with number 1


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I neglected to say I think I like the last one best. But.... I personally would prefer the white balance to show the whiter Maltese like the one above rather than the yellowy warmer tones of the last. It is an easy change. Just too yellow for my liking. 

If I chose one of the earlier ones then I would want the leases photoshopped out. Sorry I am picky....


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Wonderful pictures...


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

ann80 said:


> Any one of those pictures would put a smile on my face if I opened the mail to find those stunning beauties.


Thanks Ann! I try to get their pictures taken every year for our cards. Its a tradition :blush: 



zooeysmom said:


> They are all beautiful pics, but I would go with number 1


Thanks!! I really like the first one too but the problem is there's so many I like :blink:



silverhaven said:


> I neglected to say I think I like the last one best. But.... I personally would prefer the white balance to show the whiter Maltese like the one above rather than the yellowy warmer tones of the last. It is an easy change. Just too yellow for my liking.
> 
> If I chose one of the earlier ones then I would want the leases photoshopped out. Sorry I am picky....


Thanks! I don't like the yellow tones as much as the others either. I'm going to have a panorama made of one of the gate pictures to hang over the fireplace. :wub: I'm glad you mentioned the leashes. I'll be sure and tell him to photoshop them out. It will look so much better! I had thought about waiting until summer when the flowers would look better and have him do another one for the big picture I want but can't decide on that either lol The pictures were taken at a friends Pet Boutique when he sat up and did pictures for two days for her customers. Then I went back on Sunday and we shot my girls. The outdoor pictures were taken at Patti's. I love the ones with her gate :wub:
Thanks again for bringing up the leashes!



Silkmalteselover said:


> :wub: Wonderful pictures...


Thanks!!!


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

This photoshot is great!all of the pictures are beautiful.I mostly love 2nd and the 3rd one. I love harnesses/leashes too what are they?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

njdrake said:


> Thanks! I don't like the yellow tones as much as the others either. I'm going to have a panorama made of one of the gate pictures to hang over the fireplace. :wub: I'm glad you mentioned the leashes. I'll be sure and tell him to photoshop them out. It will look so much better! I had thought about waiting until summer when the flowers would look better and have him do another one for the big picture I want but can't decide on that either lol The pictures were taken at a friends Pet Boutique when he sat up and did pictures for two days for her customers. Then I went back on Sunday and we shot my girls. The outdoor pictures were taken at Patti's. I love the ones with her gate :wub:
> Thanks again for bringing up the leashes!
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I didn't offend  Yes, that would look lovely  Maybe make your decision based on how easily the photographer thinks he can remove the leashes? The gate gives a nice feel to the backdrop doesn't it? :thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

GORGEOUS!!! Love the pics.....my fav is the 3rd one because it is in full color!!!! Your photographer really did make a lot of pics!!! Wow!!! It pays to know him!!!! ........or her!!!!:chili:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Gorgeous photos as always Jane. I don't know how you will decide on one for cards. Beautiful, beautiful girls.

Is it me or is there a face hovering on the fence over Emy? Please tell me you see it too. It looks like a Yorkie to me.


----------

